# Oven won't stay hot.



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

The first thing I'd try is a new thermostat. Its only a guess so you'll have to wait until mr experience comes along


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

my best guess would be the igniter is getting weak.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

creeper said:


> The first thing I'd try is a new thermostat. Its only a guess so you'll have to wait until mr experience comes along


This should be the first step.:thumbsup:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

why replace a 150.00 part without troublshooting the unit first? First thing to do is check the ignitor, let the oven preheat up to temp. watch the flame, after it goes out the ignitor will stop glowing. After the oven temp drops a few degrees the ignitor should begin to glow again. If it glows red hot and the flame does not come on the ignitor is weak. If the ignitor does not start to glow after a few degrees of temp drop, then you probably have a bad temp sensor.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> why replace a 150.00 part without troublshooting the unit first? First thing to do is check the ignitor, let the oven preheat up to temp. watch the flame, after it goes out the ignitor will stop glowing. After the oven temp drops a few degrees the ignitor should begin to glow again. If it glows red hot and the flame does not come on the ignitor is weak. If the ignitor does not start to glow after a few degrees of temp drop, then you probably have a bad temp sensor.


 
And how do you test for a bad thermostat?:whistling2:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

with a temp tester, but chances are the op's stove does not even have a thermostat


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

No model/serial # but it's a W' so may have spark ignition-if so, you need servicer or throw parts at it and hope you get lucky before you go broke.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Jacques said:


> No model/serial # but it's a W' so may have spark ignition-if so, you need servicer or throw parts at it and hope you get lucky before you go broke.


There are only so many parts involved that could cause these symptoms, so I believe it can be saved relatively cheap replacing those few parts.


hardwareman said:


> with a temp tester, but chances are the op's stove does not even have a thermostat


Hardwareman: why do you say that? Age or model or other?

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

DangerMouse;894982
Hardwareman: why do you say that? Age or model or other?
DM[/quote said:


> Caught my attention too. How can the oven not have a thermostat?
> And, new thermostat, if $150, is going to be less to try than a service call to have people like I trust come out and lick the oven door just to start where I am? The unit is fairly new (which of course does not necessarily mean anything) so I am not suggesting taking a screwdriver to it and tossing buckets of parts near it to see what is wrong.
> 
> But let me add that the electric element itself might need replacing for $50? OP, you did say gas stove and electric oven right? I should have read more carefully before suggesting you adjust the oven gas vents. Sorry.
> ...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

We have a large appliance repair/resell business here that sells used parts too. This would probably be a $20.00-$50.00 (tops) fix. I replaced our rusted through washer tub for $20.00 last year if I remember right.
You might try looking at/for a business in your area like this first. 

DM


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

goodlow20 said:


> It will say it is still 350 but the actual temp has reduced a lot.


Goodlow, I assume that you are using a separate thermometer to determine that the range is off, but what does this mean; that the knob is set at 350, or that the digital thermometer on the range shows 350? I can understand that if the knob is set at 350, and the actual is less, the problem is very likely a thermostat or something related. On the other hand, I might be wrong, and in fact most likely am, but it seems to me that if it has a digital readout, and that readout says 350, while the actual temperature is significantly less, the problem is more likely to be a board or some such component, unless of course there are two problems, one being the thermostat or whatever, and the other being the digital thermometer.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A good old fashioned analog thermometer stuck in the oven is a great idea. I have one, and always have. 

$20. Sits on the rack or hangs.

I am also wondering if the thermocouple thing to the thermostat got coated with something so it is not sending signals. It is a long rod. Wipe it off with oven cleaner.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the reason I say he probably doesn't even have a thermostat is because most all of todays ranges use a temp sensor in conjunction with the ovens electronic control. Temp sensor probably runs about $25.00 - $30.00, very cheap fix but if the op wants further help he needs to respond here and do as I suggested before and tell us how his ignitor is acting after oven runs for a spell


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

let me expound a little here on my previous post.
Ranges used to have thermostats, they were electrical switches that turned the oven elements or gas valve on and off based on temperature.
Todays ranges however( if they have a digital readout) have an electronic range control (erc) and a temp. sensor. Oven sensors sense the temp in the oven cavity by increasing their internal resistance, as the ovens temp increases. This change in resistance tells the erc the ovens temp and it turns the element or burner on and off as needed. At room temp most sensors will read about 1000 ohms.
Hope this helps.


----------



## goodlow20 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the great feedback.

Some details, recently the oven crapped out completely. It will not light to pre-heat to any temperature. I initially thought it was the ignitor as when we had the intial problems, I would hear several clicks prior to any gas flow into the oven. That is now the issue when we want to use the oven, it will click several times and we will never hear the gas flow begin.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah you have spark ignition. if you don't know what you're doing with these-you'll only waste your money.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

model# would be helpful


----------

